# TEST PROCESS AND TEST PRODUCT ENGINEER



## seety1981 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all,

i would like to know what the different of the jobs scope between the Test Process and Test Product engineer in semiconductor manufacturing industry?? what the skills are required for both positions.. I really need your help because i will have an interviewed for both position. for your information, i have a working experience in semiconductor industry in a few months during my industrial training. i'm quite familiar with IC packaging process but i'm not familiar with IC test.

so, help me..

thanks and best regards, :bow:

seety


----------

